# Remiving oil stains in driveway



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Removing that is
Will a surface cleaner suffice or should I also attack with degreaser?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Read this. Kens advice was spot on:thumbsup:
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/getting-oil-stains-out-concrete-25507/


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

To add to the thread:

I use Hair and Grease Remover. It can be found at HD...comes in a black 1 gallon bottle with safety plastic. Contains potassium hydro, caustic and I think some hypo also in strong concentrations.

Run you about ten bux and will cut it like butter.

It is in the drain clog chems section at HD. Made to clear up your pipes!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It is not to late to edit the thread title Damon. :whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I still don't even know how to do that!


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I've used brake cleaner on my own driveway with good results. However I wouldn't say it's perfect. It takes all the grease off but there is usually still a spot where the color of the concrete seems different. Looks better than an oil spot though.


----------



## Luke S. (Sep 12, 2013)

To clean oil and grease, we first apply a caustic degreaser with a pump sprayer. Then agitate the area with a brush in the heavily soiled areas and let it sit dormant for 10-15 minutes, without letting it dry.

The unit we use is a hydro-tech SCU series 8 gpm dual operator. Our burner gets us to right around 200 degrees. We buy our degreaser locally and occasionally make it ourselves.


----------

